
Lenovo laying off 3,200 - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/12/9146321/lenovo-layoffs-q1-2015-earnings
======
shawndumas
[http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2014](http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2014)

